# Fox doc....Mosab Hassan; Hamas convert to JC



## lynnie (Jan 3, 2009)

I was reading about this elsewhere and they said it was excellent. "His heart melted when he read the Lord's words to love your enemies" etc.

For what it is worth, in case anybody wants to watch it......

FOXNews.com - Escape From Hamas - Specials

Sat., January 3 at 9 p.m. ET
*Encore presentations: Sun., January 4 at 1 a.m., 4 a.m. and 9 p.m. ET
Mon., January 5 at midnight and 2 a.m. ET*Hosted by Bill Hemmer

What is stronger than hate and bloodshed?

While Israel and Hamas engage in "all-out war" in the Gaza Strip, a FOX News documentary tells an extraordinary story of faith, courage, violence, betrayal and conversion.

Correspondent Jonathan Hunt's investigation goes deep inside Hamas, through a series of stunning exclusive interviews with the son of a founding member of the Islamic terrorist group. Mosab Hassan himself became the leader of the radical Islamic Youth Movement, fought Israeli tanks and troops in the streets, celebrated suicide bombings and recruited young men to the cause.

But that all changed when Mossab says he realized the true nature of Hamas and radical Islam, during a stint in an Israeli prison. *He converted to Christianity and now -- despite an Al Qaeda death sentence hanging over him -- he speaks out for the first time about Hamas,* an organization he says betrays the Palestinian cause, tortures its own members and will never honor any ceasefire with Israel.


----------



## danborvan (Jan 4, 2009)

This was one of the most compelling interviews that I have ever seen. The insight into Hamas was fascinating, but his conversion to Christianity was more interesting, in my opinion. While in prison, he saw how violently Hamas treated in its own members. This left him disillusioned. Then, while walking on a street in Jerusalem, a Christian tourist invited him to a Bible study. It is there that he was shocked to hear about loving your enemies. He studied for six months, comparing the Koran to the Bible, which led to his conversion.
He then feared for his life and fled to the U.S. Now, he lives in San Diego and wants to write books and lecture on the false religion of Islam and the truth of Christianity. We need to get him enrolled at Westminster California so he can get Reformed theology and be even more effective.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 4, 2009)

lynnie said:


> Correspondent Jonathan Hunt's investigation goes deep inside Hamas, through a series of stunning exclusive interviews with the son of a founding member of the Islamic terrorist group.



YOU MEAN OUR VERY OWN!!!!????

http://www.puritanboard.com/members/jonathanhunt/

Here I figured he was a regular old PB Joe!!


----------



## turmeric (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## calgal (Jan 4, 2009)

So Hamas is really no different than any other street gang: it talks about "family and brotherhood" and when you get to the joint, it is all a bunch of lies?  How cool that God saved this man out of those lies. Is he Reformed?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 4, 2009)




----------

